# My crested, muffed homer(s)



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are the two young birds produce when my Tiger Grizzle Cock paired up with his nearly pure white daughter. The young grizzle has both muffs and a crest and the white bird has only muffs. I believe the young grizzle to be a cock and the white to be a hen.

Jim


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldnt call those muffs , maybe pantaloons but not muffs , still they are very interesting to look at .Wonder how well they will do for you on their flights /training tosses , hope you keep us posted .


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I debated whether to call them muffs or socks. If you look closely, you'll notice the white actually has small feather on her toes as well. Not so much the grizzle.

Jim


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

loonecho said:


> I debated whether to call them muffs or socks. If you look closely, you'll notice the white actually has small feather on her toes as well. Not so much the grizzle.
> 
> Jim


 Yeah I have some whites like that , to me they arent really muff worthy but they are noticable lol and they do add some character for sure .


----------

